# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  BIZNESI - gazeta me e re ne Shqiperi!

## Living in Vain

B I Z N E S I

Eshte gazeta me e re ne Shqiperi.  Me sa di une stafi i kesaj gazete perbehet nga nje grup teper i talentuar dhe tashme te specializuar te rinjsh ekonomiste-gazetare.  Perfitoj nga rasti qe t'i uroj Suksese, kryeredaktorit te kesaj gazete dhe stafit gjithashtu.

----------


## pekomeri

Urime per gazeten
Do te isha kurioz per te ditur temat qe do te trajtoni ne kete gazete,dhe a do ti vleje ne te vertete bisnesit shqiptar?
Sidoqofte urime per inisiativen qe keni marre.

----------


## Living in Vain

Pekomeri,

Ajo eshte gazeta me e re ekonomiko-politike me lajme, vezhgime e komente mbi zhvillimet ekonomike ne Shqiperi, Rajon e Bote.  
Politikat monetare e fiskale, financat personale dhe tregjet financiare, prodhimi, sherbimet dhe tregtia.


Nga 1 Shtatori ne te gjitha pikat e shitjes.

----------


## huggos

.

----------


## Living in Vain

Sa mire bere Huggos  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pekomeri

Jam kurioz se cili ka investuar per kete gazete,pra kush e administron?Mos valle ajo qe administron te gjithe shtypin(politika)

----------


## huggos

Kjo eshte nen/gazete e Shekullit pekomeri.. gjithsesi per mua eshte ne vendin dhe kohen e duhur pasi dicka e tille nuk egzistonte me pare, dhe ju biznesmenat, duhet nga diku te merrnit informacionet te sakta per ekonomine apo jo...

Neser pasneser, kur dikush te beje nje gazete me te mire e me te pavarur.. do abonohemi tek ajo. Si thua .. e drejte ?

----------


## cybermike

Per hajre Gazeta e re po me interson se sa gazeta ka momentalish Shqiperia nese din me tregu

----------


## Living in Vain

E drejte huggos,

Kjo gazete eshte dhe do jete nje domosdoshmeri e biznesit shqiptar.  Pak rendesi ka nga kush administrohet pekomeri, ajo c'vleresohet eshte sa vlen  dhe jam e sigurt qe patjeter do vleje shume...

----------


## huggos

Botuesi i gazetës Biznesi, Koço Kokëdhima, tregon sfidat e gazetës së re ekonomike në tregun vendas dhe rajonal

-Së shpejti në treg ju do të nxirrni gazetën e re ekonomike, Biznesi. Cili është qëllimi kryesor i kësaj gazete? 
Kompania që unë drejtoj ka për qëllim që të bëjë një gazetë të re, një punë të dobishme me përfitueshmëri ekonomike, të plotësojë nevojat që ka tregu për këtë produkt, të përmirësojë cilësinë e jetës, gjendjen ekonomike dhe faktorët e paqes sociale në Shqipëri. 

-Kujt grup lexuesish do ti drejtohet kjo gazetë?
Ky produkt u drejtohet atyre që kanë nevojë për të, dhe ne kemi klasifikuar si kategori në nevojë për një produkt të tillë, të gjithë menaxherët e shoqërive private dhe publike, të cilët janë të shumtë në Shqipëri dhe në pjesët e tjera të Ballkanit ku flitet shqip. Kjo gazetë u drejtohet të gjithë njerëzve, të gjithë kapaciteteve dhe institucioneve që përpunojnë politikat. Përpunimi i politikave duhet të asistohet nga një produkt i tillë. Biznesi u drejtohet qytetarëve që nuk i konsumojnë për qëllime mbijetese të gjitha paratë e tyre. Ka shumë njerëz që duhet ti investojnë në mënyrë të efektshme kursimet e tyre. Gjithashtu, kjo gazetë u drejtohet të gjithë studiuesve, akademikeve, studentëve, njerëzve që kanë dëshirë të konsumojnë shtypin ekonomik. Por, kjo gazetë në mënyrë të posaçme i drejtohet shtresës së re të pronarëve, jo si një shtresë që konsumon gazetën, por si një shtresë që ka interesa tek kjo gazetë. Sepse, Biznesi do të zhvillojë dijet dhe interesat ekonomike të bizneseve shqiptare, si dhe do ti fuqizojë këto interesa, duke i mbrojtur ato. Ky është targetgrupi që do të komunikojë përditë me këtë gazetë, me stafin dhe bashkëpunëtorët e saj. Ky staf i kualifikuar do të përcjellë informacione të dobishme, të cilat do të ndihmojnë vendimmarrjen, do të përpunojnë ide, rekomandime dhe zgjidhje, gjë që do ta bëjë më efektive të gjithë qeverisjen në fushën ekonomike, jo vetëm në Shqipëri, por edhe në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni. 
***
-Biznesi do të jetë një gazetë e përditshme dhe në projektet tuaja pritet që të jetë e pranishme edhe në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni. Sa është parashikuar që të jetë tirazhi i kësaj gazete të re ekonomike?
-Gazeta Biznesi do të jetë e përditshme, 5 ditë në javë. Sepse, Biznesi është konceptuar për të qenë gazeta e njerëzve të punës dhe është bërë në përputhje me ligjin e shqipërisë për të punuar 5 ditë në javë. Biznesi do të shkojë tek lexuesi çdo ditë nga e hëna deri të premten, si dhe do të shpërndahet edhe në rajon. Bizneset kanë shumë më tepër analogji pavarësisht se mund të jenë në shtete të ndryshme. Aq më tepër që Shqipëria, Kosova dhe Maqedonia përfshihen në një zonë të lirë tregëtie. Kjo gazetë shkon shumë mirë, nuk është si ai shtypi tjetër politik, i cili është shumë specifik, për një treg të ngushtë brenda kufijve të shtetit. Ndërkohë që gazeta Biznesi është një projekt që shkon shumë mirë në gjithë trevat shqipfolëse dhe që në projekt është konceptuar si e tillë. Përsa i përket tirazhit, ne do të synojmë nivele maksimale, projekti ynë parashikon një tirazh nga 22 deri në 25 mijë kopje në ditë. Ky tirazh është tepër i mundshëm që të arrihet, sepse vetëm shtresa e menaxherëve është më e gjerë se kaq. Ndërkohë që po të kemi parasysh që në shumë raste mungon kualifikimi i tyre, ashtu siç mungojnë shumë institucione që mund të plotësojnë nevojat për dije dhe informacion që kanë të gjithë menaxherët dhe qytetarët.
***
-Ju do të nxirrni një gazetë të re në një treg që nuk është i njohur në vendin tonë. A është i përgatitur dhe i specializuar stafi i kësaj gazete për tu dhënë lexuesve çdo ditë këtë produkt?
Specialistët dhe gazetarët e gazetës Biznesi nuk i përkasin vetëm fushës së ekonomisë, por fushave të ndryshme, në varësi të specialistëve që nevojiten për rubrikat e kësaj gazete. Ky projekt ka nisur një vit e gjysmë më parë dhe gjatë kësaj kohe ne kemi punuar për të konceptuar projektin dhe për ta ideuar, me qëllim që ta zbatojmë sa më mirë atë. Stafi është përzgjedhur një vit më parë, ata janë specialistë të fushave të ndryshme, të cilët janë trajnuar për gazetarë. Nuk është bërë si zakonisht që janë marrë njerëz nga gazetaria dhe gjuhë-letërsia dhe janë trajnuar për gazetari ekonomike, por janë marrë specialistë të ekonomisë dhe fushave të ndryshme të biznesit dhe janë trajnuar për publicistikë dhe gazetari. Ky është një ndryshim shumë thelbësor me si është vepruar në të shkuarën. Unë kam investuar në të gjitha fushat e mediave dhe mund të them që gazeta Biznesi ka stafin më të mirë të gazetarëve nga të gjitha mediat në Shqipëri, Kosovë dhe Maqedoni. Ky staf është një garanci mjaft e madhe, që ky produkt do të jetë i suksesshëm dhe do ti ndihmojë shumë njerëzit që kanë nevojë për të.
***
-Gazeta Biznesi në 1 shtator del për herë të parë në treg. Cila është strategjia juaj për të fituar tregun dhe lexuesit e kësaj gazete?
Strategjia për të tejkaluar pikën kritike, është mbështetur në realizimin e rubrikave të domosdoshme për konsumatorin. Thelbi i projektit konsiston në faktin që shitjet e tij nuk duhet të vijnë për shkak të lajmeve, por duhet të vijnë për shkak të shërbimeve që i ofron kjo gazetë tregut. Këto shërbime realizohen përmes rubrikave të caktuara, të cilat sjellin informacione, ide, zgjidhje, rekomandime, që janë të domosdoshme për kategori të ndryshme të targrupit tonë. Një staf shumë i kualifikuar mund ta realizojë suksesshëm këtë produkt. Ky është një projekt shumë i vështirë, prandaj është dashur shumë kohë për tu përgatitur. Ne nuk do të operojmë me çmim shumë të ulët, edhe pse në fakt mendova njëherë të provoja një çmim promocional shumë të ulët. Kjo, sepse jam i inatosur nga ata që kanë dështuar në tregun e shtypit dhe ia kanë vënë fajin çmimeve të gazetave tona. Unë, si reaksion ndaj tyre doja të vendosja një çmim promocional, por bashkëpunëtorët e mi kundërshtuan shumë dhe unë hoqa dorë. Gazeta Biznesi nuk do të dalë në treg me një çmim të lartë, sepse ne nuk shesim me çmime të larta. Ne shesim me çmime të drejta, çmime që të bëjnë të mundur një fitim të mjaftueshëm dhe që i sjellin përfitim atij që blen tek ne. Biznesi do të jetë një produkt i shquar që e mëshiron në mënyrë të plotë këtë filozofi. Njerëzit do të paguajnë shumë pak, për të marrë jashtëzakonisht shumë. Ky është një moment tjetër kyç, ku mbështetet strategjia jonë e marrjes së tregut. Nëse njerëzit do të paguanin shumë, për të marrë pak, ne do të kishim një situatë problemore, por duke qenë se gazeta Biznesi ofron shumë për pothuajse shumë pak, kjo përbën shtyllën e dytë të fortë të strategjisë së marrjes së tregut. Por, ne kemi edhe një garanci tjetër, faktin që e konsiderojmë një treg, të gjithë tregun shqipfolës të Ballkanit.Kjo është një pikë tjetër e fortë e strategjisë sonë, pavarësisht nga kostot që ekzistojnë në shpërndarjen e këtij shtypi.
***
-Ju keni bërë të ditur se synoni një tirazh 20- 25 mijë kopje në ditë. Por sa do të jetë tirazhi fillestar i gazetës dhe si do të përcaktohet ai?
Jo nuk do të dalë që në fillim me një tirazh prej 20 mijë kopje. Ne do të rregullojmë çdo ditë tirazhin në përputhje me nivelin e shitjeve, sipas kërkesës së tregut. Nga ana tjetër, ne do ta bëjmë tregun të ndërgjegjshëm për vlerat dhe rëndësinë e këtij produkti, i cili besoj të jetë produkti më i rëndësishëm mediatik në vend.
***
-Ju jeni lider i disa mediave të shkruara në vend. Mendoni që do ta realizoni këtë qëllim edhe me gazetën e re Biznes?
Mendojmë që kjo gazetë nuk ka konkurrentë dhe është e lehtë të bëhesh lider në një fushë ku ska lojtarë të tjerë. Ky produkt do të jetë lider në të gjithë tregun e shtypit sepse është shumë i nevojshëm, ka një projekt inteligjent, serioz dhe thellësisht të studiuar. Biznesi ka vetëm një rezik për të mos qenë një sukses i plotë: vetëm nëse Shqipëria, sipërmarrësit menazherët dhe qytetarët tanë nuk do ta meritojnë këtë gazetë, këtë aleat të madh në rrugën e tyre të vështirë! 
***
-Z. Kokëdhima, ju jeni botuesi i medias së shkruar më të madhe në vend, i gazetës Shekulli. A e keni menduar që dalja e gazetës së re Biznesi, mund të cënojë tregun e kësaj gazete apo të mediave tuaja të tjera?
Unë mendoj që Shekulli, por edhe shtypi tjetër nuk do të preket nga pikëpamja e tirazheve, sepse gazeta Biznesi është një produkt i ri, është një produkt që mungon dhe mbi të gjitha nuk është një produkt i ngjashëm. Biznesi i drejtohet një lexuesi që është targeti më i pasur dhe me nivel. Kështu që nga kjo pikëpamje, nuk do të cënojë tirazhin e asnjë gazete dhe aq më pak nuk do të cënojë tirazhin e gazetës Shekulli. Por, gazeta Biznesi në mënyrë të tërthortë do ti ndihmojë rritjes së prestigjit të të gjithë shtypit, sepse stafi është shumë profesionist dhe fryma e këtij projekti është shumë kombëtare. Fryma e këtij projekti është jashtëzakonisht civile e patriotike, është një projekt që nuk merr në konsideratë moralin ekzistues të qytetarëve, sipërmarrësve dhe menaxherëve, por merr në konsideratë legjitimitetin e interesave të tyre dhe i vendos këto interesa në një mbrojtje shumë të emancipuar.
Biznesi do të krijojë përvojë të re në thellësinë e analizës së politikës, sepse analiza nuk mund të bëhet pa kuptuar ndikimin që politika ka në zhvillimet ekonomike dhe në xhepat e qytetarëve. Nga kjo pikëpamje, i gjithë shtypi tjetër, edhe mediat elektronike nuk kanë bërë aq sa duhet. Kështu që, unë besoj se Biznesi do të jetë një katalizator i shkëlqyer për të imponuar një reformë të re në të gjithë shtypin shqiptar. Ne jemi përgatitur që ta bëjmë këtë reformë edhe tek gazeta Shekulli, e cila do të vazhdojë të mbetet lider absolut dhe shumë prestigjioz në tregun shqiptar të informacionit. Ne e kemi studiuar të gjithë impaktin që do të ketë ky produkt i ri në treg dhe i kemi marrë masat e nevojshme për këtë gjë. Së fundi, do të doja të thoja që shtypi dhe mediat shqiptare, do të kenë një mbështetje të madhe nga Biznesi për të adaptuar standardet e reja të trajtimit të informacionit. Për gazetën Biznesi mund të them që është shkolla e parë e analistëve dhe gazetarëve të ekonomisë në Shqipëri, dhe si e tillë, ajo do të prodhojë nga viti i ardhshëm e në vazhdim gazetarët ekonomikë që i duhen aq shumë vendit tonë dhe trevave shqiptare në Ballkan. Kjo është një nga prurjet më të vlerësuara të këtij projekti në treg. 
***
Intervistoi: Bledjana Beqiri

----------


## Living in Vain

Arben Malaj

Biznesi, pasqyra e saktë e problemeve ekonomike
Unë shpresoj që media e shkruar dhe e kualifikuar të ketë nevojë për biznesin shqiptar të sektorit privat dhe publik. Është një përvojë që ekziston në të gjitha vendet e botës, pra ka një lidhje të drejtpërdrejtë mes zhvillimit ekonomik dhe zhvillimit të shtypit të shkruar dhe të ekspertizës që vjen nga botimet prestigjioze. Ministri i Ekonomisë, Arben Malaj, pohon se kjo gazetë plotëson një boshllëk, prandaj duhet të ketë objektiva të qarta dhe jo thjesht të prezantojë ngjarje të veçanta, por të rrisë në mënyrë specifike analizën që i bëhet zhvillimit ekonomik të vendit. Lidhja midis zhvillimit ekonomik të Shqipërisë me zhvillimin ekonomik në rajon dhe më gjerë, duhet të jetë një ndihmë konkrete për investitorët shqiptarë, qofshin ata biznesmenë të mëdhenj, të mesëm apo të vegjël. Gazeta Biznesi duhet ti orientojë ata më mirë për prirjet ekonomike, për të investuar kapitalet dhe për kursimet e tyre, duke ndikuar në një ritëm më të shpejtë dhe më të qëndrueshëm të ekonomisë së vendit. Kësaj gazete të re do ti duhet përgjegjësi profesionale, sepse një shtyp i specializuar do të jetë një oponencë reale për shtypin abuziv në analizën e fenomeneve ekonomike, që e bëjnë analizën parë nga këndvështrime politike, por të pasqyruar në rubrika ekonomike. Kështu që Biznesi bëhet e domosdoshme jo vetëm për të ulur abuzivitetin e marrëdhënieve të një pjese të shtypit me fenomenet ekonomike, i deformuar për arsye dashamirëse ose jo dashamirëse, por njëkohësisht është në ndihmë të investitorëve të fuqishëm. Shpërndarja e gazetës Biznesi edhe në Kosovë dhe Maqedoni, do të jetë një avantazh i madh, sepse do ti shërbejë një komuniteti që nuk është pjesë e të njëjtit vend, por që kanë një histori, gjuhë dhe zakone të përbashkëta. Ky është një hap pozitiv që po hedh media shqiptare, sepse zgjeron mundësinë e bashkëpunimit ndërmjet këtyre vendeve dhe kjo është një mundësi në rritje për kompanitë dhe biznesin reciprok. Për mendimin tim një shtyp i kualifikuar, një analizë e kualifikuar, e bërë nga ekspertë, ndihmon uljen e abuzimeve. Do të dëshiroja të theksoja rastin e marrëveshjes së tregtisë së lirë, ku një oponencë e bërë nga mediat televizive apo të shkruara, duke deformuar avantazhet e marrëveshjes së tregtisë së lirë, duke thënë se nga kjo përfitojnë më shumë bizneset maqedonase se ato shqiptare, ndikoi negativisht mbi investitorin. Ky është një investim negativ mbi zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit. Nëse do të ishim realistë në bazë të treguesve, duhet të orientohemi në prodhimin e tij. Ka shumë shembuj ku media e shkruar, që i analizon fenomenet ekonomike dhe të dhënat shkencore orienton saktë edhe investitorët potencialë të vendeve të tyre.

----------


## Living in Vain

Biznesi, lajmëtare e re për problemet e biznesit 
Lajmi i daljes së një gazete të re gjithmonë sjell emocione tek qytetarët dhe tek njerëzit që janë dashamirës të mediave, por sigurisht lajmi i botimit të një gazete biznesi në qarqet e biznesit, në fushën e sipërmarrjes private është një lajm shumë i mirë, -pohon kryetari i Dhomës së Tregtisë dhe Industrisë, Luan Bregasi. Ai shprehet se: Që nga emri, këtë gazetë e konsideroj si një lajmëtare të problemeve dhe angazhimeve që ka sot komuniteti i biznesit. Sot në treg ka shumë gazeta që përgjithësisht janë politike. Mendoj se ka ardhur koha që sot apo nesër të kemi në dorë një gazetë të specializuar për problemet e biznesit, ka ardhur koha dhe këtë e ka treguar realiteti që njerëzit kanë nevojë për lajme, rubrika, sqarime, zgjidhje, sugjerime që ndihmojnë dhe zhvillojnë sipërmarrjen private në Shqipëri. Unë e çmoj shumë daljen e gazetës Biznesi, sepse po të shikojmë, rreth 70 për qind të Prodhimit të Brendshëm Bruto në vendin tonë e jep sektori privat. Por, është pikërisht ky sektor që përballet me vështirësi dhe pengesa të karakterit ligjor, administrativ, burokratik, zvarritës nga administrata dhe politika shqiptare, probleme që kanë gjetur vend në mënyrë sporadike në media, diku në një faqe. Biznesi nuk ka pasur asnjëherë rubrika të specializuara për të cilat ai ka nevojë. Prandaj unë mendoj se jemi në kohën e duhur dhe jam i bindur se do të ketë më shumë sukses se gazetat e tjera që merren me problemet politike. Gazetës së re Biznesi i uroj suksese dhe punë të mbarë.

----------


## Living in Vain

Komunitetit të biznesit i ka munguar gazeta e tij
Biznesit i ka munguar një gazetë e përditshme ekonomike, -pohon për Shekullin, presidentja e Asamblesë Përfaqësuese të Dhomës së Tregtisë në Tiranë. Sipas saj, biznesi e ka gjetur pak veten në mediat e shkruara, për të ngritur problemet dhe për të treguar arritjet e tij. Por, mendoj se kjo gazetë e përditshme do të trajtojë shumë më tepër problemet e biznesit, probleme të cilat nuk i mungojnë asnjëherë. Përveç arritjeve, këtu do të ngrihen dhe defektet e biznesit, sepse këta dy faktorë ecin paralelisht. Shpeshherë biznesi kërkon që të shprehë problemet e tij, sepse duke i bërë të njohura, ato mund të zgjidhen më lehtë dhe Biznesi do të jetë me të vërtetë një gazetë që nuk do ti mungojnë problemet e biznesit. Të gjithë kërkojnë që të gjejnë problemet e biznesit në gazeta të ndryshme, edhe Shekulli ka një faqe ekonomike ku ngrihen problemet e biznesit, por është ndryshe që biznesi të ketë gazetën e vet. Gazeta Biznesi mendoj se do të jetë e suksesshme dhe për një fakt tjetër, sepse kudo në botë elektronika është shumë e zhvilluar dhe interneti është bërë pjesë përbërëse e punës së secilit. Ndërsa, në vendin tonë nuk ka arritur akoma ky zhvillim, sepse ka shumë biznese që nuk kanë faqet e tyre në internet. Unë mendoj se gazeta Biznesi do të plotësojë dhe këtë pjesë të munguar të biznesit.

----------


## pekomeri

Uroj qe te gjitha sa lexova te jene te verteta.Deri tani te gjihte sa kane folur kane qene teori dhe i ka sherbyer klaneve te tyre me cikel te mbyllur.Asnje bisnes prodhues i mesem apo i vogel nuk ka gjetur mbeshtetjen dhe perkrahjen e artikujshkrueseve.(dhe nuk besoj se do ta gjejne ndonjehere).Ndofta vjen dikush nga jashte dhe hap nje gazete per prodhuesit shqiptar,se po ta hapim ne na mbysin me taksa dhe na i mbyllin ndermarjet.

----------


## Living in Vain

fol me pekomerin si me qen tu fol me hekurin......;p

----------


## pekomeri

> _Postuar më parë nga Mjegulla_ 
> *fol me pekomerin si me qen tu fol me hekurin......;p*


Une nuk jam mesuar te ofendoje njeri.por po ju a them prape qe te gjitha shkrimet e mesiperme nuk jane asgje tjeter por vetem sherbetore te atyre qe i kane vene ne krye te atyre institucioneve qe kane ne dore fatin e vendit dhe te bisnezit te mesem dhe te vogel shqiptar.Ndofta dhe ti mund te jeshe nje nga ata qe marin rroge qyl,nga taksat qe paguajme ne bisnezmenet.Kam 12 vjet antar i dhomes se tregtise dje nuk kam pare asnje fafor(si une por dhe bisneset e mesme qe skane lidhje) nga kjo dhome por vetem kam paguar per te mbajtur grup njerezish(dinasti) qe punojne per hesap te tyre dhe pervec emrit te keq qe kane krijuar,nuk kane bere asgje tjeter.Me fal kane rregulluar bisneset e tyre.Zgjedhjet i bejne sipas qejfit dhe asgje sbehet me trasparence.

----------


## Living in Vain

Me vjen keq qe te tingelloi kaq keq, ishte nje shaka e vogel.

Nqse ti je anetar i dhomes se tregtise...per mua sdo te thote asgje me shume se sa nje individ qe ka zgjedhur te jetoje ne menyren e vet ashtu si dhe i zoti i ksaj gazete apo une qe skam te bej fare me te po thjesht simpatizante e ketyre mediave.

----------


## pekomeri

Eshte mese e vertete qe sejcili e zgjedh vete rrugen e tij ne jete.Ndofta une kam zgjedhur ate me te veshtiren,te perkrah ate me te dobetin,ate pa perkrahje,ate qe ska buke te haje,se sa te jem nje llustraxhi i te pushtetshmit.
Hekurin mund ta skuqesh,ta punosh,ti japesh forme te bukur,por nuk ke frike qe po te ra nga dora mund te thyet.Ai e shumta mund te deformohet nga forma edhe sikur ta godasesh,por ngelet prape hekur,edhe me i bukur sec ishte.
Nje balte mund ti japesh forme,mund edhe ti japesh lluster,dhe te dale nje kupe shume e bukur,por po te ra nga dora,ajo behet copa-copa qe nuk vlejne me per asgje,vetem per te mbushur gropat......

----------


## Living in Vain

pekomer ke hyre shume thelle, aty ku une sjam........Se si e mendon rrugen tende na e the dhe timen gjithashtu, por sic e mendon ti ama........nuk ke degjuar kur thone qe "secili i ben hyzmet menjes vet"?

Ndaj merre me lehte mik dhe mos "gjuaj" kaq shume

----------

